# has anyone worked for the Coding Alliance



## medicode3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello there fellow coders....HAPPY FRIDAY!!!  Have any of you done contract work for The Coding Alliance?  Do you know what score on your test they will consider hiring coders at?  Does anyone know any other remote part time or PRN positions out there?  Thank you!!


----------



## sheardmd (Mar 24, 2014)

I do remote part-time for T-System Rev Cycle + doing ER facility and physician charges.  It is contract work.  I'm not sure if they are hiring right now or not.


----------



## medicode3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you Melissa.  I took a test Friday for some Part time remote coding but I missed 4 out of 31.  So wasn't sure if I would hear from them.  I just wondered if they were good to work with.    Thanks


----------



## medicode3 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a full time job.  I was trying to pick up some part time remote work on the side.  HAVE A GREAT WEEK!!


----------

